# El Nino Time...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Now, there is forcasting for a El Nino winter....if it helps those that need it, I will be for it even if it means that we will have wet slop up to our keisters here in the Southeast....as that is what El Nino usually means for the SE. But, I reserve the right to bitch about it....









Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/good_riddance_la_ni%C3%B1a_hello_el_ni%C3%B1o/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Geez. I was talking with one of my cousins at lunch today out at town. He commented he liked the 100+degeree/30% humidity we had much of the summer as compared to the 80-85 degree/95% humidity we've had the last week or so.

I had to agree. When the sweats pouring off of you and you're wet down to your knees at 80 degrees, it's starting to get uncomfortable.

I think I'll vote for more La Nina weather in November.

Ralph


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> Geez. I was talking with one of my cousins at lunch today out at town. He commented he liked the 100+degeree/30% humidity we had much of the summer as compared to the 80-85 degree/95% humidity we've had the last week or so.
> 
> I had to agree. When the sweats pouring off of you and you're wet down to your knees at 80 degrees, it's starting to get uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


I will second that motion. This humidity sucks! Too bad we can't grow corn without rain.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> I will second that motion. This humidity sucks! Too bad we can't grow corn without rain.


That bit of tropical air you fellas got with Isaac is how it is HERE every freakin day in June thru September....its really the pits....BUT when its near zero in your country and we are at 40 I kind of get amnesia about how awful it can be here in the summer.









Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

We normally have the same stinking humidity that you do in E TN. But if I get zero in the winter, you are going to struggle to get above 20! I am not that far north of you.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> We normally have the same stinking humidity that you do in E TN. But if I get zero in the winter, you are going to struggle to get above 20! I am not that far north of you.


Right about not that far North, but we are protected from strong winter winds here in the hills which helps greatly with our winter temps...seldom do we get in the teens, but we do always have some bitterness in January.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Personally I'd rather deal with the cold than the heat. You can only take so much off before it's illegal and you can still sweat like a pig and end up smelling like a dead one. If its cold you can at least put more clothes on and work harder.

The family home I live in now only just got central air last summer because of the wifes health problems, I remember growing up ion this house sweating to death while bucky tailed naked at night. Again, I'd much rather throw every blanket on the bed and bring both dogs in to keep from freezing than sweat while trying to get to sleep.

You couldn't pay me to visit Florida again, been there twice in the winter even and it was still stupid uncomfortable far as humidity. Far as vacations, I love the UK, warmest so far has been like 64, coldest was at night and it still didn't get to freezing. The wife and I are discussing getting on the California Zephyr in Chicago after the first of the year, taking it to California, hooking up with some of my friends from my MMORPG days, hanging there a few days, then heading to Portland to hook up with a set of twins I know again from my MMORPG days. She's hilarious and he's so blunt Obama would cry like a little girl if he ever asked the male twin what he honestly thought. Go from Portland home along the US/Canadian border to about Wisconsin then start heading south to Chicago again. I figured the Rockies and Sierra Nevada's would have to be beautiful in the winter.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Marty, if you're planning on going to Cascadia, you might consider a run up to Vancouver and taking the Trans-Canada back through Banff and onward. Pretty country on our side of the border, but the other side is really beautiful.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Maybe El Ninio is not ready to take over, Not yet.
http://wattsupwiththat.com/2012/09/24/tisdale-asks-hey-whered-the-el-nino-go/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

All of that beautiful land to see; California, Portland, cascadia, Vancouver, and Wisconsin, then you have to return and see Chicago.......wow.....I'd have to take another route so as not to get to close! Just wondering, when you get stopped by the law in Chicago, they do have those right, do you just pay the guy in cash, a la Mexico....just saying


----------

